# Game Thread: Blazers @ Kings (3-13-08)



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Talk about the game here!


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Key Matchup: Artest vs Roy

Something tells me that Roy's teammates better plan on doing most of the scoring tonight - or else.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

im not gonna watch most of this game..pac 10 tourny intrigues me more


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> im not gonna watch most of this game..pac 10 tourny intrigues me more


Then go post on the pac-10 boards!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> im not gonna watch most of this game..pac 10 tourny intrigues me more


I was thinkin' I might watch more of the UO-WSU game... but the Ducks are going to be down 20 at halftime.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Oden will be on with Wheels and Harvey during the entire 2nd quarter tonight. Should be fun to listen to.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I just got to the arena! I'll be sitting next to my boy ZachAddy!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, first threee possestions turnovers.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ugh, 5 possessions, 4 TOs and 2 missed FTs. Come on team!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Make that four out of five possesions. At least we are only down by 5.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wow! Salmons just punked Outlaw.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Best get our starters back in quick.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Then go post on the pac-10 boards!


I just posted on all the pac-10 boards that I would be too busy watching the blazers to pay attention to the tourney. So now we're even.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Outlaw with the monster jam! too bad he got a T


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Travis is just out of this game. WTF is he doing hanging on the rim?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice finish at least.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nate going back to our frye at center, 2 PG, zero defense lineup.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Travis is just out of this game. WTF is he doing hanging on the rim?


Not just hanging, but doing a pullup. That's really dumb.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

They have 5 players shooting a combined 13/13 at the moment. Is anyone playing defense?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Came home to see us being beat by 15. Sweet.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so much for ending the trip with a strong performance.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

3-2. Not bad, I suppose.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

come on portland, wake up!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...get 'em Greg!!! "An elbow to the face"..."this is my house"..."I'm going for EVERY block"

[that is what he was saying on his radio interview on AM750]


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

there we go Martell, come on guys.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice shot by Martell. I think we'll make a comeback...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I think our defense forgot to get on the plane to Sac-Town.

28-8 points in the paint. Yuck.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, we're getting destroyed.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> Wow, we're getting destroyed.


they second unit did. starters are doing ok.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Uh, not really. They aren't shooting well, and they're getting turn overs.

God, Jarret for 8 minutes and can't record one stat.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Terribly ugly 1st half by our team. Why did we miss so many free throws? We also turned it over way too much in the first quarter. And the Kings were lighting us up like a Christmas tree early on.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

The kings will let you back in it...we just have to make out run


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, our defense is killing us. And we're missing easy open shots.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Uh, not really. They aren't shooting well, and they're getting turn overs.
> 
> God, Jarret for 8 minutes and can't record one stat.


0-3 from the field not enough to impress you?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Still a 14 pt deficit after 9 mins of the 2nd half. So we haven't cut into their lead yet. Just terrible.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, they're really pounding Roy.

Seems like our defense is really is just aimed at stopping Kevin Martin. =/

We're allowing them to get into the paint way too much.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Getting this under 10 at the end of the quarter would be nice.

Down 10! Let's go Blazers


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy Block!
Outlaw's block was godly.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Wowzers! What a block by Travis!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, struggling from the line.

So many things going wrong, but at least we cut into the lead.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

If we could shoot a little better and take care of the ball, we might be able to steal this one.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Gotta love the 'find the hot chick in the crowd' cam on the Kings broadcasts..


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

6-0 run by the Kings to start the fourth. Not looking good for a comeback.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Who's man is Beno Udrih's? Oh right... gotta be Jarrett.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

....6-0 in about 2 minutes.

..........................


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Just like that, it's back to a 15 pt defecit. Oh boy.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Get on your man Jarret! Wow, he could have had the rebound and actually record a stat.

Jarret Jack's defense just falls flat.

Jarret fouled, he might get some points!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

here comes our run...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

A Blazer Run!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Outlaw needs to pass it if he can't get a good shot.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow.... Mikki Moore hitting 16-18 footers... that's never a good sign.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I don't think Travis has ever taken a shot within the offense.... unless Nate's offense is just isolations. Wait...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

So much for our run. Artest loves to kill Portland.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a feeling Aldridge is going to foul out.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack sucks! He has more turnovers than rebounds, assists, and field goals combined so far.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Darkwebs said:


> Jack sucks! He has more turnovers than rebounds, assists, and field goals combined so far.


Jack throws such weak passes. =/

Brandon does too....


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Back to back turnovers for Roy? Someone fire up the bus.

Six steals for Artest tonight, season high.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So you're allowed to lose your dribble like that and pick it up? Looks kind of odd..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

VenomXL said:


> Back to back turnovers for Roy? Someone fire up the bus.
> 
> Six steals for Artest tonight, season high.


He had a Jarrett Jack moment.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Artest is a stealing machine; I think it's pretty clear he has the blazers' number


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, what a bad game and bad loss. Oden would really have solved a couple of the problems. Rebounding, powering through the paint....argh...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Three turnovers in a row now.

Nate looks disgusted, shaking his head at that last possession.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

We can't survive the inconsistent combos at PG and SF. Let's get Roy some help in the form of a vet SF and a PG on the draft.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Artest would be a nice SF for us. He'd provide some toughness, can hit the 3, and can D up anyone on the court.
If only he wasn't such a headcase. But he is that kind of risk player that KP talks about when you have a culture built in like the Patriots and are able to bring in a guy like Randy Moss.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Von Wafer is=White Flag


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, can't complain about a winning road trip, but boy did it ever end in a thud. These games where we score in the 80's are tough to watch.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^We won against really bad teams (barely), and we couldn't win against the 2 "better" teams. 

Really makes me wonder how bad our record will be one the tough April comes around.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> Artest would be a nice SF for us. He'd provide some toughness, can hit the 3, and can D up anyone on the court.
> If only he wasn't such a headcase. But he is that kind of risk player that KP talks about when you have a culture built in like the Patriots and are able to bring in a guy like Randy Moss.


Artest is a great SF, but you need to build a team with players you can trust. You certainly can't trust him to always be there for you.

I hope this ends any BROY for pG talk.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Once again playing down to the competition. These ugly losses to Sacramento-type teams are so frustrating.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> Once again playing down to the competition. These ugly losses to Sacramento-type teams are so frustrating.


Not really playing at their level, either, when we're getting hammered by 15, 16 pts.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

There are better risks out there at SF with arguably just as much talent as Artest (probably not on the defensive end though), I think the Kings just tend to match up particularly well with our team as currently configured. Especially when they put Ronnie on Brandon and hassle him all night long.

Who knows, maybe the team got all distracted and starting thinking about next year when they saw Greg dunking on Mo Lucas in practice the other day?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> Once again playing down to the competition. These ugly losses to Sacramento-type teams are so frustrating.


More like playing WAY below the competition. 

You could see from the start that they were going to attack our soft defense and pack the lane to make us brick jumpers. 

This game was lost well before tip off. It was lost when the team decided not trade for more offense during the season.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jarrett Jack: 2 points, 0 rebs, 0 asts, 0-5 FG, 0-2 3PT
Devin Harris vs. Sac: 25 points, 1 reb, 9 asts, 8-10 FG, 2-3 3PT

Not saying it's entirely Jarrett's fault tonight, everyone played like crap, but we need a decent/good PG here.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^We just need a consistent PG. That's it.

And I don't mean consistently bad....like JJ.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This is the 5th straight game where Aldridge has scored 20 or more. Interesting. He has been shooting well in these games, too.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

And 5 turnovers...

Just poor sloppy play all around. Everyone is to blame here.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

We don't stack well against the Kings (1-2). In the game that we won was only by 3 points.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkwebs said:


> This is the 5th straight game where Aldridge has scored 20 or more. Interesting. He has been shooting well in these games, too.


Too bad he doesn't have any heart ... :wink:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Nate Dogg said:


> We don't stack well against the Kings (1-2). In the game that we won was only by 3 points.


I don't buy the matchup excuse. They were leaving the door wide open to come back most of the game and we simply didn't have the offense/defense talent to string together a quality run.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I felt that there was just too many open shots missed. Especially by Steve Blake.

They were hitting their open shots, and that made a big difference.

Wow, assists were appauling. 6 by Roy, 6 by Blake, 1 by Wafer and a combined 0 by everyone else.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

5th road game in 7 nights, and we would have been in it if not for a terrible -10 in 4 minutes stretch by the second unit in the first half.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hard to get assists when you can't hit a shot. It's not as if we didn't get some good looks. Our shooters were missing the same shots Mikey Moore was hitting.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

****, the Jack bashing needs to stop. Yes, he played bad, so did nearly everyone else..20 turnovers.. this was a TEAM LOSS!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MAS RipCity said:


> ****, the Jack bashing needs to stop. Yes, he played bad, so did nearly everyone else..20 turnovers.. this was a TEAM LOSS!


Jack's effort was signifigantly worse than everyone elses.

0-5 shooting. 2 FTs. 0 Boards. 0 Assists. 1 TO.-In 19 minutes.

But yes, it was a team loss.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Jarrett Jack: 2 points, 0 rebs, 0 asts, 0-5 FG, 0-2 3PT
> Devin Harris vs. Sac: 25 points, 1 reb, 9 asts, 8-10 FG, 2-3 3PT
> 
> Not saying it's entirely Jarrett's fault tonight, everyone played like crap, but we need a decent/good PG here.


+1



> This is the 5th straight game where Aldridge has scored 20 or more. Interesting. He has been shooting well in these games, too.


aldridge has beens o impressive. I love his game right now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Bring back Viktor.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO the team simply looked like it ran out of gas this game. That is why the play was so sloppy.

As for the Jack bashing, Jack plays bad every game. So whats new. When it comes down to it, I don't blame it on Jack, I blame it on the coach who keeps leaving him in so long. There have been 2 games on this road trip that have been winnable, except for the fact Nate played Jack all but about 3 minutes of the 4th quarter, and to truly note, in games where Blake was playing well. There is no reason for that. Play who is hot.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

chairman said:


> Artest is a great SF, but you need to build a team with players you can trust. You certainly can't trust him to always be there for you.


Dennis Rodman has five championship rings. he wasn't much less of a head case than Artest. 

you can win with a bat-**** crazy, insanely good defender. you just have to have the right people around him.

I think we do.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw--it seems like a couple of years since Artest did something to raise a red flag. is he actually starting to straighten out, or is just that because he's in an NBA backwater now his craziness doesn't get noticed anymore?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mook said:


> btw--it seems like a couple of years since Artest did something to raise a red flag. is he actually starting to straighten out, or is just that because he's in an NBA backwater now his craziness doesn't get noticed anymore?


That is interesting. If you think about it, he went bezerk on a fan(A Detroit fan at that.). Has anything really happened since? The only thing I was aware of was chemistry problems in Indiana. Anybody know of anything else?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Artest lounging on the scorer's table...a fan underhand tossing a beer for a perfect strike...Artest climbing into the stands and pummeling the wrong fan...one of the great moments of NBA theater I've ever witnessed. :lol:


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

hasoos said:


> That is interesting. If you think about it, he went bezerk on a fan(A Detroit fan at that.). Has anything really happened since? The only thing I was aware of was chemistry problems in Indiana. Anybody know of anything else?


On the court he's had a few minor suspensions and some pretty rough fouls... off the court he's gotten in a good amount of trouble, domestic abuse being the big one (charges of battery, false imprisonment and dissuading a witness from reporting a crime stemming from the same incident were dropped on his plea conditions). There were at least 2 other incidents when police came to his house for domestic abuse, but no charges. Animal Services had to come and seize his dog after a few weeks of complaints from his neighbors about the dog looking starved.

He also had that whole wanting to retire to focus on his recording company thing...

I love his defense, and he's an underrated offensive option... but I don't want the crazy that comes along with it.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm definitely not an Artest fan. I'm a fan of his defense and that is it. I don't like his offensive game, specially with our team. And don't like him off the court or in the locker room.

I wouldn't be against us getting him, depending on what we gave up, but meh...

Anyway, Ellis is seriously awesome. He can play point, and he is seriously very very good. I would love to have a player like that next to Roy in the backcourt. He is Allen Iverson, except without the attitude, and like 12 years younger.

edit, about Artest, i know he has asked to be traded from Indiana and from Sacremento. Its quite unrealistic to expect ot get him though. Deng, Artest, Magettee, Childress, Iguodala, Marion, Smith are all people that we throw out there. If we do get a PG, i highly doubt we will have the ability to make any more trades, or the desire, imo. I love our team as is, if we can get that PG, and get Rudy and Oden next year, with our team being a year older, i would love it. I'm definitely not against trading outlaw though. I love his scoring spark off the bench, but he isn't more than a bench player. His tunnel vision when he touches the ball gets on my nerves though, and really kills our offense. Even if someone else is hot, if he touches it, its one dribble, jump and shoot.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Someone belated report from Sacramento:

I called to ask what time they open. They said 6. I got there a few minutes before 6 to discover they actually opened at 5:30 and I missed most of Oden's practice!!!

Talked to Mike & Mike before the game. I said I had a seat by the Kings bench and Rice said to yell at Artest and make him mad. Nice the way he's willing to sacrifice a friend! In fact I ended up having to get my seat moved when a woman sat in the next seat wearing about 5 gallons of perfume, which makes me severely and violently ill. (Folks, when going out in public, please be considerate of others, OK? At least the Kings were cooperative about moving me.) So no chance to yell at Artest. They also said Oden loved the brownies I sent him. Also the road trip was freezing. 

Game: clearly a tired team with dead legs. They could have survived either the poor shooting or the turnovers, but not both. Hasoos is right, end of a long road trip in 3 time zones with an OT game, 2 sets of back to backs, and a delay at the airport is generally not pretty. Aldridge was fine. Roy was OK but too many TOs. Outlaw did not shoot especially well but at least scored 13. Joel was his usual solid self. Everyone else basically was lousy to awful. How on earth did Frye hit a half court shot, but miss everything else? 

There were a few momments, Frye's half court, Outlaw's dunk and block, LMA's shooting, Roy's moves. Martell had a couple of nice shots but once again missed 2 of 3 free throws when fouled on a 3-pointer.

I will say they at least played hard and kept their heads up. The Kings were coming off an inspiring win at the Lakers, had 2 days off. They had all the advantages. It would have taken a great effort to win and the energy was not there.

Was that ZachAddy sitting courtside in Brandon Roy jersey and Blazers cap? Or was that HispanicCausingPanic? I was just behind. 

A man in front of me was cheering for the Blazers so I asked if he was a Blazer fan. It turns out he is a Laker fan up from LA who was mad that the Kings beat the Lakers on their court, so was rooting for the Blazers. THAT IS OBSCENE!!! We do not want the cheers of Laker fans. He also said the Lakers "would" win the championship, which I discount, because Laker fans say that every year.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That was not me. I am WAAYYYYYYYYYYYY better looking then ZachAddy!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

crandc said:


> Was that ZachAddy sitting courtside in Brandon Roy jersey and Blazers cap? Or was that HispanicCausingPanic? I was just behind.


Yes, that was me.


----------

